# Roof mounted air con unit



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone had experienced problems fitting a roof mounted air con unit to a Hobby750?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I hope you are not asking halfway into the job.

cabby


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*roof mounted air con*

Ha ha, no cabby. We are in Thassos, Greece at the mo, 40 degs! We have a portable 240v unit bought from Argos a few years ago which gets us out of a mess but am thinking of a roof job for when I retire next year. Less messing about with the vent pipe etc. Problem I think with Hobby is the curved roof!


----------

